# Digging a Pond



## laneb (Apr 12, 2012)

Has anyone ever done this on their property? I was just curious how difficult it is and what the main considerations are to putting on in. I don't know much about it, but was hoping that some of you that have dug your own could share some of your experiences. 

Thanks.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

You need to know the ground water level before you even consider digging a pond.

Then, you have to decide what the pond is going to be used for.

Then you have to figure out what you are going to do with all the dirt that comes out of the hole in the ground.

The State puts out infomation (maybe SCS office or MSU Extension) on digging and maintaining ponds.

There are just too many factors to consider to advise you in one thread. Do some research, there is tons of info out there.


----------



## slamthefish (Dec 14, 2003)

Pond boss .com will answer that dream for you! I cat wait to dig one someday, life long dream.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Had mine dug about 8 years ago and enjoy it every day of the year! We had to go through the DEQ (dodged some red tape due to the fact that the wetland we dug out of was small and not connected to any waterway). Got about 10 feet of depth out of it and have a windmill to aerate. Guy who did ours did it with a drag line (not very effiecient). It's probably around a third of an acre in size and cost $5,000. Hoping to double the size of mine soon...actually build another and connect it with a canal of sorts. The spoil we got out of the pond was actually used to create more solid ground that now sports a 25 apple tree orchard (the first year it was cornfield). 

Ton's of fun and a pretty good investment!


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

You can never have enough water but be sure to check your local rules and regs.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.miwildlife.org/h-ponds.asp is also a good site to look into


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Water table, or lined? Fishing or swimming? Water supply? Just a start.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

My son and I dug mine about 12 years ago. I dug several test holes two years before I started digging to watch what the water table was doing. I logged readings at different times of the year, then based all my elevations off those readings. I would definitely recommend this if you 
are not sure what your water table is at different times of the year. Mine is 
200' long, 90' wide and 17' deep. 

Because I was within 400' of another pond and creek, I was obligated to get both a soil erosion and DEQ permit. The permit process can be a pain, but be patient and work your way through it. Start with your county Soil Erosion person when you are ready to proceed and he will tell you if you need to get the DNR involved. They most likely will require some type of drawings, spoil location, elevations, etc.. I did all those myself and they acepted them. If your require a DEQ permit, they will notify your adjoining property owners, to insure they have no issues with it.

As mentioned Soil Erosion, County Extension Office are good sources of information. 

Digging a pond is a lot of work and upkeep is a lot of work, but they are a 
lot of fun once your get them established, fish in them, etc.


----------

